# Chicken Meatballs & garlic Parmigiana Rolls



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

Well, I nailed it...the chicken balls were excellent :thumbsup:
I used about 60 percent thighs and 40 percent white meat..
I cut it up in small chunks and ran it through my mini chopper.

Here’s about what I did...

3 cups chopped chicken
1 egg
1/2 cup Italian breadcrumbs
1 or 2 finely chopped garlic 
About 1/4 cup graded parmigiana cheese
3 tab, chopped fresh Italian parsley
Salt & Pepper.

This mixture will be moist, after you make the balls (I made 12) 
ROLL THEM IN BREADCRUMBS to keep them from falling
apart while frying...after I rolled them in breadcrumbs I refrigerated 
them for about an hour before frying - to firm them up.

After I fried them (dont worry about cooking them through cause
they go into to sauce to cook more) I put them in my tomato sauce
and cooked them for about 20 minutes ...served them over pasta..and It was
good! The head groundskeeper said that they were better than we get at 
our favorite Italian restaurant...

...and I made the garlic parmigiana rolls...They were fantastic so light
and easy to throw together. I got 12 of them...also I baked the @350*
for about 28 minutes... the recipe calls for 400* but that’s too hot bread.

You make the dough in a bowl with a big spoon, no mixer needed, It’s a
very loose dough..First you make the sponge...It also went much quicker 
than the video..

Note: I also put two chicken legs in the sauce to get rid of them...I floured them before frying...
also note: I doubled the amount of chicken shown before I ground 
it up in the mini chopper


----------



## Old Thomas (Nov 28, 2019)

How did you get the chicken’s legs apart so you could cut off...
I couldn’t resist. Looks tasty.


----------



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

Old Thomas said:


> How did you get the chicken’s legs apart so you could cut off....


Ay, I’m Italian!


----------



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

Here’s the dinner roll recipe again...
don’t forget to watch the video.

These were a dream, so soft and delicious.
bake them @ 350* ( not 400* as stated in recipe)

http://everybodylovesitalian.com/garlic-parmesan-dinner-rolls-recipe-no-knead-italian-dinner-rolls/


----------



## wooleybooger (Feb 23, 2019)

I can only say "Damnit Joann". :thumbup:


----------



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

If you do nothing else you’ve got to do those rolls...:thumbsup:
It’s beyond good!


----------



## wooleybooger (Feb 23, 2019)

Two Knots said:


> If you do nothing else you’ve got to do those rolls...:thumbsup:
> It’s beyond good!


OK. I've got a lot of baking to do.


----------



## Startingover (Apr 18, 2012)

TK, what part of Italy were your family from? 

The little town where I lived the Italians were from northern Italy. Most people don’t know how the food varies from region to region.


----------



## Nik333 (Mar 1, 2015)

What was in your salad? :smile:


----------



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

Startingover said:


> TK, what part of Italy were your family from?
> 
> The little town where I lived the Italians were from northern Italy. Most people don’t know how the food varies from region to region.


Naples... Yes, The food changes as you travel up noth in Italy...The best food in
Italy is in Bologna. ( they are known for this ) Bologna is right outside of
Venice.


----------



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

Nik333 said:


> What was in your salad? :smile:


You talking to me? If so, probaby hard boiled eggs, tomatoes, green 
olives, red onions, and pimentos...I make a lot of salads, and put in
whatever I find in the fridge like artichoke hearts, salami, blue cheese,
swiss cheese, mozzarella, whatever I find.


----------

